# A very unusual (or not?) day in traffic court



## RJJ (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello everyone!
Hoping for some insights into something that happened to me recently, along with a whole bunch of other people.
Earlier this year I got a pretty fat speeding ticket up on the Maine Turnpike. I was going about 85 in a 70 and yes I was as guilty as hell. 

But I did decide to appeal it -- why not, right? I have an otherwise perfect driving record of well over 20 years, and while obviously this is partly because I've managed to not get caught, I am generally pretty careful out there. I was hauling ass that day trying to make an appointment. In any case, totally guilty but I appealed, with the plan of just being nice and asking for leniency given my record.

My case came up late last month. Myself and probably 60 other people's cases were scheduled to be heard during the court session. But then the judge said that a couple of troopers involved were no longer with the department and couldn't appear. He read off about 20 defendants' names, and said their cases were dismissed. 

I was not one of them. But then a number of other troopers went outside the courtroom and started calling out other people one by one, and telling them their case was dismissed. I was one of these people. The trooper calls my name, he simply says "I'm dismissing your case." I was so stunned I just said thank you and left. Why question him as to the rationale right?

I seriously think they may have dismissed almost every case without even bothering to have a discussion. I understand that hearing all those cases would take all day, but why would they leave all that revenue on the table especially when we were probably all guilty?

I know - don't look a gift horse in the mouth. But still I'm curious. Any members have insight into what this was all about? Thanks!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Could be a number of reasons....but a good illustration of why you should ALWAYS appeal. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I've only done that a few times. I had a "block hearing" day once due to a ticket binge I was on. I withdrew the citation because I could absolutely not remember citing the guy because it was a vanilla, boring stop where he was one of many that day. The guy I ticketed the same afternoon that told me to go blow his dog...well I remembered every detail and he was Guilty of the charge, of course.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should appeal the dismissal. How dare he deny you your day in court.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

You got your " bite of the apple"
be happy and move on.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 8, 2015)

niteowl1970 said:


> You should appeal the dismissal. How dare he deny you your day in court.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unnecessary reply.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RJJ said:


> Unnecessary reply.


No, it was good for a laugh.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

RJJ said:


> Unnecessary reply.


Elaborate please.


----------

